# 2007-2008 College Basketball - Buy or Sell



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

If you want to see how this works, visit this thread in the NBA Draft forum.

_You respond to the previous statement with either Buy or Sell and state your reason why. Then leave a statement about the 2008 draft._

I'll start things out...

The North Carolina Tarheels will win the 2008 Men's Basketball Championship.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: 2008 College Basketball - Buy or Sell*



TM said:


> If you want to see how this works, visit this thread in the NBA Draft forum.
> 
> _You respond to the previous statement with either Buy or Sell and state your reason why. Then leave a statement about the 2008 draft._
> 
> ...



Buy, tons of talent, great coaching and I feel that Hansbrough is just going to put this team on his back and carry them to the title.


Derrick Rose will be the 2008 Freshman of the year


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: 2008 College Basketball - Buy or Sell*

Sell, there is better freshman out there than him.

Duke will make it past the 1st round this year.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: 2008 College Basketball - Buy or Sell*



Cameron Crazy said:


> Sell, there is better freshman out there than him.
> 
> Duke will make it past the 1st round this year.



Buy, they have too much talent not to make it out of the 1st round again.


Michigan makes the big dance in John Beileins first season.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: 2008 College Basketball - Buy or Sell*

Sell. Beilein's a good coach but he can only do so much. 

Florida makes it to the Sweet 16 this year.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: 2008 College Basketball - Buy or Sell*

Sell - I don't trust their guard play

Memphis makes the championship game


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: 2008 College Basketball - Buy or Sell*

Sell - Derrick Rose will regret going to Memphis.. I'm not sure why..

Jeff Jordan will end up a key contributor for Illinois even as a "walk-on" o.0


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: 2008 College Basketball - Buy or Sell*



cpawfan said:


> Sell - I don't trust their guard play
> 
> Memphis makes the championship game



Buy Great guard play is essential in March and they are loaded at guard. 


Buy/Sell:


OJ Mayo, and the Trojans win the Pac-10.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: 2008 College Basketball - Buy or Sell*



Cameron Crazy said:


> Sell, there is better freshman out there than him.


Better than Rose??? Hmm... He still won't win it, not because there are better freshmen, but because he has _more_ better players around him than guys like Mayo and Beaseley. Same goes for Kevin Love.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: 2008 College Basketball - Buy or Sell*



Brian34Cook said:


> Sell - Derrick Rose will regret going to Memphis.. I'm not sure why..
> 
> Jeff Jordan will end up a key contributor for Illinois even as a "walk-on" o.0


Sell - not in 2007-2008, by his last year, sure



> OJ Mayo, and the Trojans win the Pac-10.


Sell - the grind of the season will be too much for such an undisciplined team

Stanford fails to make the tournament


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: 2008 College Basketball - Buy or Sell*



cpawfan said:


> Sell - not in 2007-2008, by his last year, sure


You think it'll take that long? They don't really have any notable guards on that team, I believe. I'm sure B34C could correct me if I'm wrong, but I really think he has at least a chance to contribute even this season for that team. He's not going to be a superstar, but from the little I've seen, he seems to be a solid ball player.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: 2008 College Basketball - Buy or Sell*



cpawfan said:


> Sell - not in 2007-2008, by his last year, sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sell - I think they only are missing one of the Lopez's until mid-December, and their front line has too much talent to miss out. It might come down to the Committee being a little generous though.

The Colonial Athletic Association sends 4 teams to the Dance.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: 2008 College Basketball - Buy or Sell*



TM said:


> You think it'll take that long? They don't really have any notable guards on that team, I believe. I'm sure B34C could correct me if I'm wrong, but I really think he has at least a chance to contribute even this season for that team. He's not going to be a superstar, but from the little I've seen, he seems to be a solid ball player.


You really think he is Big 10 quality?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: 2008 College Basketball - Buy or Sell*



cpawfan said:


> You really think he is Big 10 quality?


Weber has to play somebody back there. I doubt he's any worse than most the guys he has right now.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

sell: I have yet beleive in the hype of K-state


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> sell: I have yet beleive in the hype of K-state


:laugh:

somebody didn't read the rules


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: 2008 College Basketball - Buy or Sell*



Nimreitz said:


> Sell - I think they only are missing one of the Lopez's until mid-December, and their front line has too much talent to miss out. It might come down to the Committee being a little generous though.
> 
> The Colonial Athletic Association sends 4 teams to the Dance.


Sell. VCU and maybe somebody like Old Dominion or George Mason might sneak in. 3 teams would be pushing it.

The Big 10 will get 6 teams in the Dance.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: 2008 College Basketball - Buy or Sell*



BlueBaron said:


> Sell. VCU and maybe somebody like Old Dominion or George Mason might sneak in. 3 teams would be pushing it.
> 
> The Big 10 will get 6 teams in the Dance.


Sell. Michigan State, Indiana, Ohio State, and Wisconsin are locks. As much as I hate to admit it, I just don't see 2 of Michigan, Purdue, and Illinois making the dance. Iowa, Minnesota, Penn State, and Northwestern don't really have any shot.

Davidson beats Duke, UCLA, or North Carolina.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Sell. Even though a lot of people are hyped up over Davidson this year that doesn't mean they'll perform miracles.

There will be at least one team to go undefeated in the Div. 1 regular season this year. (Counting conference tourneys )


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Sell - that is the dumbest thing i've ever heard.

B/S: OJ Mayo gets suspended by USC for something stupid


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Sell. What can I say, I'm an optimist.

A Mid-major not named Gonzaga or Memphis gets a 4 seed.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Buy. Don't count out VCU.

Duke will have at least a 3 game losing streak.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Sell - The only nasty 3 game stretch they have is @ NC State, @ Virginia, and vs. UNC. I'll bet that they win one of those games.

Missouri will make the NCAA tournament.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

coolpohle said:


> Sell - The only nasty 3 game stretch they have is @ NC State, @ Virginia, and vs. UNC. I'll bet that they win one of those games.
> 
> Missouri will make the NCAA tournament.


Sell, I just can't see them making the tourney.


Buy/Sell:

Drew Neitzel is going to win National Player of the Year


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Anybody can say buy or sell. Care to explain why?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Sell - ESPN has already determined that the award will be given to Tyler Hansbrough.

B/S: Kansas will somehow lose the Big 12 tournament


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> Anybody can say buy or sell. Care to explain why?


Sure. You make the thread in the conference forum and I'll explain in depth any of these buy/sell statements.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

coolpohle said:


> Anybody can say buy or sell. Care to explain why?


umm do you want me to write out a memrior about why I'm selling? Give me a break, I just don't feel Mizzou will make the tourney. Sorry my reasoning isn't good enough for you Jay Bilas jr.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

TM said:


> Sell - ESPN has already determined that the award will be given to Tyler Hansbrough.
> 
> B/S: Kansas will somehow lose the Big 12 tournament


Buy. Michael Beasley will win the Big 12 tourney.

Gopher fans will be calling for Tubby's head by mid season.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Not asking for an essay. Just would like a short reasoning. I'm thinking a team that returns just about everyone, one that beat a team last year that's ranked inside the top 20 to start this season deserves some love, eh? Don't forget, Carroll who played at Vandy and transferred will be on this squad this year, too.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I have no idea who any of those guys are, but the Big 12 outside the state of Kansas looks like it could be a little down this year, so they have a shot.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

BlueBaron said:


> Gopher fans will be calling for Tubby's head by mid season.


Sell. Tubby will be all right at a non-national power school. Hey, he did fine at Georgia.

B/S: The Pac 10 will be the toughest conference in America


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Buy. The Pac 10 is just so deep. I think Washington will make the NCAA tourney and their being projected as like the 8th best team in that conference.

B/S: Pittsburgh will be better than their preseason ranking of 20th in the USA/ESPN poll.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> B/S: Pittsburgh will be better than their preseason ranking of 20th in the USA/ESPN poll.


Sell. They lost Gray _and_ Kendall. Absolutely not.

B/S: Roy Hibbert will beat out Tyler Hansbrough for National POY


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Sell. It could go either way really but I think Hansbrough's supporting cast will help make UNC the better team and Hansbrough the better player.

John Brady's job is on the line this year if LSU flops.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

TM said:


> B/S: The Pac 10 will be the toughest conference in America



Sell. There's no conference that is better than the ACC right now, and nobody's been better than the ACC for at least the last 10 years.

What's the over/under for amount of posts before someone compares the ACC and Pac-10...team by team?

Also Blue Baron, I don't follow LSU so I can't follow up on that one, sorry bro.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> Sell. There's no conference that is better than the ACC right now


Have you looked at how many teams have lost 2-3 starts from a season ago? The ACC could be really top-heavy again this season.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> Sell. There's no conference that is better than the ACC right now, and nobody's been better than the ACC for at least the last 10 years.
> 
> What's the over/under for amount of posts before someone compares the ACC and Pac-10...team by team?


O RLY?

UCLA vs. UNC - This is a push

USC vs. Duke - Edge goes to USC. I'll take Mayo and Gibson over anyone on Duke. Plus, Duke's dealing with some serious injuries.

Washington State vs. Virginia - Singletary is a good player, but the rest of Virginia can't stack up to Wazzou. Bennett is doing a great job up there.

Arizona vs. Maryland - Not even close.

Stanford vs. NC State - Probably a push. Don't know much about either.

Oregon vs. Georgia Tech/Clemson - I'd take Oregon over either.

Honestly, those are probably all the Tournament teams from the ACC, and all of them are inferior to the similarly projected team in the Pac 10. ACC is better at the bottom, but does that make a conference better when the top five teams go 3-0-2 for the Pac 10? Plus, Washington and Cal probably are better than any non-named ACC team.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> USC vs. Duke - Edge goes to USC. I'll take Mayo and Gibson over anyone on Duke. Plus, Duke's dealing with some serious injuries.


No. Aside from McClure, everyone's back from injuries from the beginning of the summer. They've all been practicing for as long as those who weren't injured... Those two guys wouldn't give USC the edge either.

NCSU > Stanford too.

The rest of your post was accurate though


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> O RLY?
> 
> UCLA vs. UNC - This is a push
> 
> ...


Well it took a grand total of 2 posts before someone compared the 2 conferences team by team. What am I supposed to take from this? Arizona vs. Maryland isn't close? Because why? People say the ACC is constantly down, yet they're the best conference at the end of the year every year.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

BlueBaron said:


> John Brady's job is on the line this year if LSU flops.


Sell. They won't flop. They won't be good, but are people really exepcting them to be? Anthony Randolph is a stud. Plus, this week they got pretty highly rated center for next season - J'mison Morgan to go along with a solid recruiting class for next season. If they "flop," they'll just consider it a down season. Now, if they stink again next season.... Besides, didn't they just give him a pretty big extension last season after they beat Duke. There's how to do it - upset Duke, get undeserved money and a ridiculous extension. Morons.

B/S: Indiana will win the Big 10 by 3 or more games.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TM said:


> No. Aside from McClure, everyone's back from injuries from the beginning of the summer. They've all been practicing for as long as those who weren't injured... Those two guys wouldn't give USC the edge either.
> 
> NCSU > Stanford too.
> 
> The rest of your post was accurate though


DaMarcus Nelson right? And I heard about another biggie.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Paulus, Zoubek, McClure, Nelson

Aside from McClure, All of them looked fine in the practices I saw and were said to be fine that second week of practices.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

TM said:


> Sell. They won't flop. They won't be good, but are people really exepcting them to be? Anthony Randolph is a stud. Plus, this week they got pretty highly rated center for next season - J'mison Morgan to go along with a solid recruiting class for next season. If they "flop," they'll just consider it a down season. Now, if they stink again next season.... Besides, didn't they just give him a pretty big extension last season after they beat Duke. There's how to do it - upset Duke, get undeserved money and a ridiculous extension. Morons.
> 
> B/S: Indiana will win the Big 10 by 3 or more games.



Buy. Indiana looks to be the team to beat. Don't sleep on us though, our offense seems to have gotten better even with the loss of Tucker. Aside from Gordon, that Jordan kid looks like he's automatic from behind the line.

B/S: The ACC will win the challenge by at least 3 games.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I don't know if they'll take it by 3 games, but I completely agree with the implication. Said this in the Big Ten Forum on Oct. 29: "Indiana. I do not like Drew Neitzel, but I really really like Eric Gordon, DJ White, and the rest of that Hoosiers team. In fact, I don't think it will even be that close, the Hoosiers should win the conference by 2 games."

I think we're going to be good too Apelman. I almost killed myself when it was announced that Mike Flowers was taking an indefinite absence from the team for medical reasons, but he was back for the preseason game this weekend, so I'm back to being excited. Like I said before the Tournament flop last year, I don't think we'll win as many games as we did last year, but I think this is a better team. The prediction that we'll advance further in the Tournament isn't as hard to match as I thought.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm not sure if the conference is good enough as a whole for anyone to win by 3+ games. There's a bunch of cupcake games where there should be at least a couple teams going at least 13-5. 

What do you guys see Wisconsin doing OOC? They play @ Duke and @ Texas which I would assume would be losses. Do they beat Marquette again this year?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

On a neutral court I think Marquette beats UW this year (although I am excited about the Badgers, and so is everyone else I've talked to), but Wisconsin should win in the Kohl Center. Honestly, this seems like the D1 Talent version of Bo's old D3 Champion Platville teams. Butch, Landry, and Flowers all have the talent to emerge this season, as do Krabbenhoft, Bohannon, and Hughes. And I hear Leuer looks great, plus I've been excited for Nankivil since his Junior year of HS.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> O RLY?
> 
> UCLA vs. UNC - This is a push
> 
> ...



Well, let's take a look so far...

Virginia won in Arizona's building tonight...
The edge goes to USC when matched up against Duke? Didn't USC lose to Mercer?
Stanford played Northwestern close...NORTHWESTERN.

So far the edge has to go to the ACC.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Buy or Sell...

Michael Beasley averages 20/20 this year. Jesus Christ man!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> Well, let's take a look so far...
> 
> Virginia won in Arizona's building tonight...
> The edge goes to USC when matched up against Duke? Didn't USC lose to Mercer?
> ...


None of that really matters. USC is banged up and Daniel Hackett just got back. If they played on a neutral court with Hackett healthy I think USC is favored. I conceded already that Arizona wasn't as good as Virginia, so what? Wazzou is better. Stanford probably isn't as good as NC State, but Brooke Lopez IS academically ineligible until spring semester.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Buy or Sell...
> 
> Michael Beasley averages 20/20 this year. Jesus Christ man!


Sell. Once he gets into Big 12 play, his numbers will drop. Still, I can't remember a better three game stretch. Durant. Melo. Upperclassmen. Whoever. He's averaging 30 and 20 right now. That is absolutely ridiculous.

B/S:

A team seeded 14 or lower will pull an upset.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Buy. You can count on it. Could be a team like Hofstra or some team called Gardner-Webb.

B/S- This year, all 4 #1 seeds make it to the Final 4.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

BlueBaron said:


> Buy. You can count on it. Could be a team like Hofstra or some team called Gardner-Webb.
> 
> B/S- This year, all 4 #1 seeds make it to the Final 4.


Sell. I believe there's a better chance that a 16 beats a 1. With the parity today, I think it's too much to ask four 1 seeds to run the table to the Final Four.

B/S - THE BIG TEN WILL BEAT THE ACC IN THE CHALLENGE.


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Nov 18, 2003)

Sell. If Indiana and Michigan State were playing UNC and Duke, we probably would of pulled it off.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HoosierDaddy said:


> Sell. If Indiana and Michigan State were playing UNC and Duke, we probably would of pulled it off.


We'll beat Duke. We're better than Sparty. Just hold up your end of the bargain.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> We'll beat Duke.


Wow


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Since nobody has posted one...

Buy/Sell:

Kevin Love's play makes the Bruins the favorite over Memphis and UNC.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

TM said:


> Wow


Lol. I probably shouldn't have said that. I feel like we have a better chance than Sparty to beat Duke though.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> Lol. I probably shouldn't have said that. I feel like we have a better chance than Sparty to beat Duke though.


ok, i can live with that statement


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

T.Shock said:


> Since nobody has posted one...
> 
> Buy/Sell:
> 
> Kevin Love's play makes the Bruins the favorite over Memphis and UNC.


Sell. The Bruin's health (Collison, Roll, Keefe, and Love who's playing with a broken chip in his hand) will make or break the Bruin's as the favorite to win it tall.


Buy or Sell: Davidson will beat one of the big dogs they play (UNC, Duke, UCLA, etc.)


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Buy. seeings as how they already played and lost to UNC... I think they beat Duke, not UCLA.

B/S: only one of these teams reaches the final four - Memphis, UNC, UCLA, Kansas


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

Buy, easy to get upset. 

B/S: Oregon makes it to the elite eight without Aaron Brooks.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

you're tellin me that 3 of those teams will lost before the Final Four???


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

B/s: Arizona, banding behind Bayless and Budinger, will win the Pac-10.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Sell. They just don't look like they have what it takes this year to unseat UCLA.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> umm do you want me to write out a memrior about why I'm selling? Give me a break, I just don't feel Mizzou will make the tourney. Sorry my reasoning isn't good enough for you Jay Bilas jr.


Still don't think they'll make the tourney? They nearly beat MSU, dominated Maryland, and beat a team that the majority of people in the A10 forum (Fordham) were raving about by 24.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Agreed. I don't know who will contend with UCLA this year. Oregon and USC don't look even close to the teams they were a year ago. All of them lost too much talent.

If anyone has a chance it's Wazzou.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Arizona is horrible. Bayless and Budinger are good ball players, but they can't make of for the other 3 guys on the court. I was not impressed at all watching them against UVA.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

Not sure if this one has been mentioned yet, but being a "Durant hater" I'll go ahead and post it

B/S: OJ Mayo, Derrick Rose and Michael Beasley are all going to take their team farther in the tourny than KD.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Gtown07 said:


> Not sure if this one has been mentioned yet, but being a "Durant hater" I'll go ahead and post it
> 
> B/S: OJ Mayo, Derrick Rose and Michael Beasley are all going to take their team farther in the tourny than KD.


Sell & Buy (sort of). First off, how can you argue against how good Durant was last season? Second - Mayo might, but I doubt it. Memphis's team is better than Texas was last season (as evidenced by their Elite Eight appearances) so it won't be becasue Rose is doing anything superhuman. Verdict is still out on Kansas State. I'll go with Sell on Beasley and KSU right now.

B/S: UCLA will remain in the Top 3 the entire season.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

TM said:


> Sell & Buy (sort of). First off, how can you argue against how good Durant was last season? Second - Mayo might, but I doubt it. Memphis's team is better than Texas was last season (as evidenced by their Elite Eight appearances) so it won't be becasue Rose is doing anything superhuman. Verdict is still out on Kansas State. I'll go with Sell on Beasley and KSU right now.
> 
> B/S: UCLA will remain in the Top 3 the entire season.


In response to Mayo, Rose, and Beasley taking their teams further than Durant...I've got the same answer as TM. No way that USC or K State get to the sweet 16. Both teams are way too young and both teams play terrible defense. Memphis will tho because they'll coast through the CUSA and earn easy bids in the first two rounds of the tournament.

UCLA is my pick to win it all. So I buy the top 3 ranking the entire year. Team defense is the best in the game right now, and Florida no longer has those 4 guys.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

You guys haven't seen Beasley play yet or something bc this kid is really really good...I've never seen anyone dominate in so many different ways like him...I think by season's end they'll figure it out and he'll lead them to two tourny wins. Right now they literally have no one, the team is actually worse than UT was last year...Billy Walker needs to show that's he's at least a solid player...I think that will come later in the season. 

USC is going to make it. They're just getting their squad together. They can play inside and out and Hackett has shown he's a very solid pg. I think they're winning 2, maybe 3 games in the tourny. 


in terms of UCLA--I mean wo Collison right now its tough. But they're a solid team. I still think its going to come down to Memphis, Georgetown and UNC IF they get their act together.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Gtown07 said:


> You guys haven't seen Beasley play yet or something bc this kid is really really good...I've never seen anyone dominate in so many different ways like him...


Then you didn't see Durant play much :biggrin:


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Gtown07 said:


> You guys haven't seen Beasley play yet or something bc this kid is really really good...I've never seen anyone dominate in so many different ways like him...I think by season's end they'll figure it out and he'll lead them to two tourny wins. Right now they literally have no one, the team is actually worse than UT was last year...Billy Walker needs to show that's he's at least a solid player...I think that will come later in the season.
> 
> USC is going to make it. They're just getting their squad together. They can play inside and out and Hackett has shown he's a very solid pg. I think they're winning 2, maybe 3 games in the tourny.
> 
> ...


I've seen Beasley played, but I think it's you who haven't seen K State or USC play. These two teams are just too young and play really sloppy. I know it's early, but there's a lot of better ball clubs out there than these two.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

Think potential Apelman. 

You should know more than anybody that the first 4 months of the season don't really matter if you can't bring it in March. 

And TM I saw Durant play. He sat on the perimeter for 80% of his team's offensive possessions and he hated to bang on offense. His defense was weak, and the D numbers were purely bc he was the only "big" on UT that was at least competent....Look at what he's doing this year on defense if you don't believe me...Those numbers were artificially inflated due to the ****tiness of his team and his selfinshness...Put Beasley w Augistine and they're a final 4 contender. Durant is a 2 guard...a good one but that's all...Beasley on the other hand is a game changer and an incredible player who wil lead his team to a sweet 16


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Len me get this straigt - he averaged over 11 boards nearly 2 steals and nearly 2 blocks soley because he was big?????


----------

